# Problem with php5-dom



## heximal (May 29, 2011)

Hello, I'm new to FreeBSD and here is my question. Trying to install the php5-dom port, running *make install*, looking at compile process and finally get

```
Error: shared library "Aiksaurus-1.2.0" does not exist
```

How can it be fixed?

FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE
amd64
php 5.3.6


----------



## pbd (May 30, 2011)

Do you have an up-to-date ports tree? You can use csup or portsnap to update it.

Can you post full output of *make install*?


----------



## heximal (May 30, 2011)

*pbd*
I don't think it's a good idea to post here full output of *make install* - it's tons of text information, I believe, this port has many-many dependencies - it was compiling for 20 minutes.
I'll try to update the ports tree with your method. If it will not have any effect, I'll attach full MAKE output here, and hope for your help.


----------



## heximal (May 30, 2011)

Sorry for overpost, I can't find how can I edit my own posts? Where is the button or link? I've forgotten to format it again.


----------



## pbd (May 30, 2011)

heximal said:
			
		

> sorry for overpost, i can't find how can i edit my own posts? where is the button or link? i've forgotten to format it again((



FAQ. You need 10 approved posts and 10 days since registration to be able to edit


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 30, 2011)

And you should read the other information in your sign-up email as well.


----------



## heximal (May 30, 2011)

Thank you guys, everything succeeded! I've updated ports with the csup tool and after that my port has been built succesfully.


----------

